# Netflix in Mexico



## joebetoblame

I know Netflix just opened up in Latin America recently 
Does anyone have an account? What type of content is available? Does the content change are more Mexican type movies available? I currently have an account and when we move I am wondering what the changes will be...


----------



## pappabee

Netflix is not currently available to those of us who have a Mexican IP address.

If you attempt to log on to a Netflix account with a Mexican IP you get this message: 

"Sorry, Netflix hasn't come to this part of the world yet"

As has been discussed in recent posts, you have to change, hide or get an IP address that does not show you are in Mexico.

It is my understanding that they are talking about opening up Mexico but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## joebetoblame

http://blog.netflix.com/2011/07/netflix-is-coming-to-latin-america.html 

So the over has not taken effect yet? Thanks Pappabee, I am familiar with VPN etc so if it hasnt opened up when I get there then I guess I will have to go that route untill it opens up


----------



## dstan

joebetoblame said:


> http://blog.netflix.com/2011/07/netflix-is-coming-to-latin-america.html
> 
> So the over has not taken effect yet? Thanks Pappabee, I am familiar with VPN etc so if it hasnt opened up when I get there then I guess I will have to go that route untill it opens up


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is VPN?


----------



## TundraGreen

dstan said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is VPN?


Virtual Private Network. It is an encrypted "tunnel" through the public internet that can make your local computer appear as if it is somewhere else. It is often used by people who want to work remotely and use their office computer system. Here it refers to living in Mexico and connecting through VPN to a computer in another country so that it appears to web sites (like Netflix) that you are located in the that country.


----------



## dstan

TundraGreen said:


> Virtual Private Network. It is an encrypted "tunnel" through the public internet that can make your local computer appear as if it is somewhere else. It is often used by people who want to work remotely and use their office computer system. Here it refers to living in Mexico and connecting through VPN to a computer in another country so that it appears to web sites (like Netflix) that you are located in the that country.


Thanks very much for the information. How can I connect with a VPN when I am in Mexico, or for that matter in Canada?


----------



## TundraGreen

dstan said:


> Thanks very much for the information. How can I connect with a VPN when I am in Mexico, or for that matter in Canada?


Google "VPN Service Providers". The first three links I got were paid ads. The next three were reviews that listed and compared lots of providers.


----------



## pappabee

dstan said:


> Thanks very much for the information. How can I connect with a VPN when I am in Mexico, or for that matter in Canada?


Please check out the following thread on this site:

How to stream US videos online


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is no shortage of movies on DVDs in Mexico. It seems that they appear 'magically', often before they first hit the theaters in the USA. Every tianguis has them for sale. Of course, there are also rental shops for better quality, possibly even legal copies, at prices that the local folk can afford.


----------



## Guest

Nothing beats torrents.....


----------



## dstan

TundraGreen said:


> Google "VPN Service Providers". The first three links I got were paid ads. The next three were reviews that listed and compared lots of providers.


Will do...muchas gracias


----------



## Monty Floyd

Are the DVDs sold at supermarkets/Wal Mart and such, have an english version like the DVDs in the states have a spanish version?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Usually, they do. Sometimes other languages as well. However, purely Mexican movies, or others made in Latin countries, for a Spanish speaking audience, may not have other options. It will be indicated on the back of the label.


----------

